# Looking for Russian opera libretti & scores



## Meyerbeer Smith (Mar 25, 2016)

Hello! I'm looking for Russian opera libretti and scores, ideally in French or English. (German is OK at a pinch, but my German's only intermediate.)

Here's the list of operas I own, and whether I have a score (thanks to IMSLP and the Internet Archive)

Does anyone know where I can find the ones I'm missing? And what other composers/operas am I missing?

Thanks!

Borodin

Prince Igor (translated libretto; Russian/French score)

Dargomyzhsky

Kamenny Gost (Russian/French score)

Glinka

Ruslan and Lyudmila (translated libretto)
Ivan Susanin / A Life for the Tsar (Russian/German score)

Moussorgsky

Boris Godunov (translated libretto; Russian/French score)
Khovanshchina (ditto)
The Marriage (Russian/German score)
The Nursery (Russian/French score)
Sorochintsi Fair

Nápravník

Dubrovsky (Russian/German score)

Rimsky-Korsakov

Koschei the Deathless (Russian/German score)
The Golden Cockerel (Russian/French score)
The Maid of Pskov (Italian/English score)
May Night (Russian/French score)
Mlada (Russian/French score)
Mozart and Salieri (Russian/French score)
Snegurochka / The Snow Maiden (French/German score)
The Tale of Tsar Saltan (French libretto)
Vera Sheloga
Pan Voyevoda
Sadko
Servilia
The Invisible City of Kitezh
The Tsar's Bride

Rachmaninov

Aleko

Rubinstein

The Demon (French score)

Shaporin

The Decembrists

Tschaikovsky

Cherevichki (Russian/German score)
The Enchantress (Russian/German score)
Iolanta (Russian/German score)
The Maid of Orleans (Russian/German score)
The Queen of Spades (French and English scores)
Oprichnik
The Voyevoda


----------



## mountmccabe (May 1, 2013)

SimonTemplar said:


> Hello! I'm looking for Russian opera libretti and scores, ideally in French or English. (German is OK at a pinch, but my German's only intermediate.)
> 
> Here's the list of operas I own, and whether I have a score (thanks to IMSLP and the Internet Archive)
> 
> ...


I found some libretti. Are you interested in libretti even for operas wherein you have a score?

Rimsky-Korsakov

Koschei the Deathless (Russian/German score)
The Golden Cockerel (Russian/French score)
The Maid of Pskov (Italian/English score)
May Night (Russian/French score)
*Mlada* (Russian/French score)

Russian/Transliterated/English Libretto

Mozart and Salieri (Russian/French score)
Snegurochka / The Snow Maiden (French/German score)
The Tale of Tsar Saltan (French libretto)
Vera Sheloga
Pan Voyevoda
Sadko
Servilia
The Invisible City of Kitezh
The Tsar's Bride

Rachmaninov

*Aleko*

Russian/English Libretto

Rubinstein

*The Demon* (French score)

Russian/Transliterated/English libretto


----------



## Meyerbeer Smith (Mar 25, 2016)

mountmccabe said:


> I found some libretti. Are you interested in libretti even for operas wherein you have a score?
> 
> Rimsky-Korsakov
> 
> ...


Fantastic! Thank you for finding these!


----------

